# BMW Auto Lease Programs - March 2011



## ElDuderino (May 26, 2008)

ahimanic said:


> Just ordered a 2012 X5 from my dealer. He told me the following:
> 
> 2012 X5 35i Premium 36 month/15,000 miles per year, residual 57%, .00185 base rate
> 2012 X5 35i Sport Activity 36 month/15,000 miles per year, residual 58%, .00200 base rate


Assuming all else being equal, on a $60k car, this amounts to about a $10 increase in monthly payment. Pretty much negligible.


----------



## Asun911 (Mar 20, 2011)

*2011 740LI Lease MF?*

I was quoted .00200 MF on a 2011 740LI lease of 36 months? The rate sheet for March 2011 shows .00160 for a 36 month lease and .00200 for a 48 or 60 month. Are they overcharging me for the MF? Also they quoted ACQ fee of $925? Shouldnt this be $725. Also can I waive the doc fee of $155 and Gov fee of $139? They also quoted 55% residual for 10K miles per year. If I wanted to do 12K, this residual would go up to 54%, correct?

With the $3185 option credit and $2000 buy out cash ($5185 in credits) that bmwfs is offering along with factoring in 10% depriciation of the 2011 cars on lot, what would be a great deal (cap cost) on this car? My guess would be $1500 - $2000 below in invoice?

Lastly do you recommend putting down MSD's? to lower monthly payment. You do get that back if you do it at end of lease term and if you only put down one SD, do they use that as your last payment automatically?

Thank you. Appreciate your help.

Asun911


----------



## CaptainQ (Mar 23, 2011)

*April 2011 Lease Rates*

Hello everyone,

Long time reader, first time poster!

I want to lease a 2011 550i, but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger this month or wait until April.

I'm thinking that if I wait, I should be able to negotiate a better price with the 2012 models coming soon. However, I'm not sure how the lease rates are going to change.

I've been watching local dealer inventory, I get the impression that the 550i is not selling that well...

Thank you in advance for your help..


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

At least get qualified and lock into March rates, in case April is worse. You will then have a lock for 60 days, whatever month is better you get when you buy.


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

RE:"I get the impression that the 550i is not selling that well.."..There are 86 MY 2011 550i in various configurations on dealer's lots in California. Should a dealer have one in inventory, I would imagine he would want to get rid of a $75k paperweight if the chance arose


----------



## CaptainQ (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for your responses.

KSoze: I didn't know I can lock the lease rates with BMWFS. I will go figure out how I can do that. Thank you for the great info.

AnonCA: Exactly my thinking. I did not see much change in inventory in the last 3 weeks, and one dealer told me they are not ordering MY11 F10's anymore and holding out for MY12 instead.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

So I'm locked into either the Feb numbers, or the April numbers - whichever is better for me. I'm getting an e91 later this month. MF went up by a whopping 2%, but residual went up by 5%! End result? $1.04 per month less. Those BMWFS pencil heads really know how to crunch them numbers! 

Doug


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

here did you get the april numbers?


----------

